# chocolate coffee wine with milk sugar



## Grod (Nov 18, 2017)

Okay so i know this is a bit out there but im going to take a shot at this and i would love any insight or suggestions if anyone is game to theoretically brew this with me. 3.25 gallons
So the goal is to create exactly what the title says. i would prefer the flavors to be present in that order as well.
I am pretty set on the chocolate that i want to use( https://www.mondofood.com/?post_type=product&s=cholaca+32) but would love suggestions from anyone who has used any chocolate products in wine.I might want to add addition nibs or powder if anyone swears by it.
i would love to get up 16%ABV if possible and what my plan is thus far is makes 4 gallons of cold brew coffee(1/2 pound coffee per 1 gallon) add 9#s sugar and do a 10 minute boil to dissolve/sterilize 1# of lactose.
after initial brew i will add instant coffee if i feel needed.
per gallon
1½ tsp citric acid
¼ tsp tannin
1 tsp yeast nutrient


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 18, 2017)

Just opened a bottle of a chocolate mead I made (bottled in June), Quite deliciously chocolatey and for that I used a bar of Lindt chocolate added to the secondary and allowed the mead (about 12% ABV) to extract flavor for about 8 weeks...
I have tried to make coffee wine and I have found them to be quite bitter. My next try is to simply use crushed grounds (perhaps 1 lb per gallon) rather than make the coffee and use that as the "tea" to which I add the sugar (or honey ) to ferment...


----------

